# View Mode



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Why is there no longer an option to change the view mode?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

? I still see it (do you mean light or dark mode??) hit the vertical dots to the right of your profile -- should be at the bottom.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> ? I still see it (do you mean light or dark mode??) hit the vertical dots to the right of your profile -- should be at the bottom.


In November, they rolled out the card view (postcard style). You could still view the site in comfort mode if you chose or toggle back and forth. The 'button' was located right below light/dark mode. It isn't an option any longer. I prefer the comfort view as the card view is a little too gimmicky for my taste.


----------

